# EDP Electricity bill.



## allanb (Nov 9, 2010)

Does anyone understand the electricty bills here, I cannot make head nor tail?

I understand there are different tarrifs based on the setting of the incoming trip, mine is set on 3-5kVA which is the lowest and is only taxed at 6% vat. Can anyone tell me what the others are and the cost/vat? My bills seem to be very low, even though reading have been supplied.

I am thinking of switching as 3.5kVA isn't enough and would like to know the rates...Cheers


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

We have EDP Commercial in our house and a "potentia of 6.9 KVA. Fixed daily rate is 0.3964 (incl 23% IVA) so for a month of 31 days the connection is charged at 12.04 Euro (2% discount applied, no idea why). Every Kwh is charged 0.1511 (incl 23% IVA). The EDP site allows you to simulate various options.


----------



## allanb (Nov 9, 2010)

hktoportugal said:


> We have EDP Commercial in our house and a "potentia of 6.9 KVA. Fixed daily rate is 0.3964 (incl 23% IVA) so for a month of 31 days the connection is charged at 12.04 Euro (2% discount applied, no idea why). Every Kwh is charged 0.1511 (incl 23% IVA). The EDP site allows you to simulate various options.


That is very cheap 12Eur/month + 15cent/kWh about the same as the UK in sterling, though the UK standing charge is only £6.

I looked for that EDP simulator to no avail any chance you could send me a link?


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

I believe it is here: Tarifários de Eletricidade e Gás Natural para Particulares | EDP


----------



## allanb (Nov 9, 2010)

hktoportugal said:


> I believe it is here: Tarifários de Eletricidade e Gás Natural para Particulares | EDP


Thanks for that. 
So looking at "Simples" I have the 3.45kVa Potência and pay 6.82Eur/month and 0.1398/kWh = troublesome
You have the 6.9kVa Potência and pay 12.04Eur/month and 0.1511/kWh = useful
I could upgrade to 5.75kVa Potência and pay 10.24Eur/month and 0.1454/kWh = good enough

So the upgrade would only cost me 3,42Eur/month or around 40Eur/year.

What I don't understand and maybe have this wrong is that these rate are inclusive of VAT, but my existing tarrif is taxed at 6% and the higher "Potências" are taxed at 23%

It's bluddy complicated......


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

The lower rate of IVA will come into effect for all (domestic?) users in due course but was introduced first for those perceived to be in greatest need. A little electricity is a basic need, more is a luxury.


----------



## allanb (Nov 9, 2010)

RichardHenshall said:


> The lower rate of IVA will come into effect for all (domestic?) users in due course but was introduced first for those perceived to be in greatest need. A little electricity is a basic need, more is a luxury.


Yes, I understand that, they do that in many countries to help the poor, but the figures I quoted, which a very similar throughout the Potência range are supposed to include the different levels of IVA. That is what i don't understand, so maybe I have it wrong.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Governo aprova redução de IVA de 23% para 13% sobre consumo de eletricidade explains it better.

I think the 6% IVA only applies to the Contribuição Audiovisual (TV Licence).


----------

